# PR under ENS Employee Nominated Scheme(186)



## ashokseenu (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Expats,

Pls help with info on Pros/Cons going with Employee Nominated Scheme (186) PR. I am holding a 457 work visa and thinking of going with ENS(186) or GSM(189)...

- Is the ENS visa processing time is quick. Benefit I see here is that there is no 60 points requirement. 

- Is there any obligation for both employer and employee by going with ENS scheme

- Is there a separate process to "first Apply to nominate a skilled worked"

- Is SkillSelect to be done via ACS/others. Website states "Your skills do not need to be assessed because you have already worked for your nominating employer for two years in Australia."

- Should employee stay in same company for 2 yrs as per nomination. Website states that "We might also seek to cancel this visa if you begin employment but do not remain in the position for the full two years."


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ashokseenu, 



> Is there any obligation for both employer and employee by going with ENS scheme


The employer is not obliged to sponsor you and that is the main problem . Have you been with your current employer for two years already (or close to) and have they indicated that they would be interested in sponsoring you towards PR? 

The rest is correct. You don't (generally) need skills assessment. You should stay with your employer for another 2 years of they sponsor you towards the 186 visa. If that does not work out for reasons beyond your control it should not be an issue, though. 

If you qualify for the 189 visa, I'd recommend to prepare for that as a backup. Skills assessment is not that expensive and your Australian work experience should give you an additional 5 points at least.


----------



## ashokseenu (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Espresso,

Thank you for details on ENS...

I am working with my employer for 3 yrs with 457 visa. So I qualify for the ENS Temp residence transition stream. 

I have also prepared for GSM 189 and hope I would get 65 points (if I apply ACS and all goes well). 

Is there much benefit such as quick PR approval for ENS ? 

The 2yrs permanent position nomination part if where my company is not sure for long time. 
In this case is it better to go with GSM 189 instead of waiting for ENS decision from my company ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ashokseenu, 

I'd recommend to talk to your employer and apply for ACS assessment if they are unsure about sponsorship. A skills assessment application currently takes around 12 *weeks* to process. You also need to get all the reference letters in the correct format, which can take a while. 

Regarding processing times: According to the service standards an ENS or 190 visa application should take around 6 months to process. A processing standard for 189 is 12 months although many applicants get the visa much faster. If no nasty surprises (referred medicals, lengthy external security checks etc.) come up all variants should be reasonably quick. I'd plan about a year ahead, all things considered.


----------



## waiting for PR (Jan 30, 2017)

*186 Visa approval Letter*

Hi Expats,


I have a concern regarding 186 visa approval. My Employer has given a mail saying that my 186 visa is granted 2 months ago. However, they are saying Australian government still need to provide the grant notification letter. 

Can i Consider that my visa is approved, Any incident happened like this earlier.















ashokseenu said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Pls help with info on Pros/Cons going with Employee Nominated Scheme (186) PR. I am holding a 457 work visa and thinking of going with ENS(186) or GSM(189)...
> 
> ...


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi All,

Have the following question regarding ENS 186 Direct Entry stream:

My wife has been assessed as positive by VETASSESS under the occupation she have nominated. However, in the outcome letter of the assessment authority, the numbers of years assessed as positive for Point Test Advice is only 1.8 years out of the 5 yrs experience we claimed in the application. The assessment authority used 3 yrs of employment post-qualification to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated occupation.

One of the requirements for the ENS 186 DE stream visa applicant specifies the applicant need a satisfactory skills assessment from an Australian assessing authority which is specified for the nominated occupation and have at least 3 years of post-qualification work experience in the nominated occupation.

Taking into account that the ENS 186 Visa *is not a Point Test based visa*, will any three years work experience post-qualification satisfy this requirement as a visa applicant for ENS 186 Direct Entry stream? Or will the Department take into account/consideration the Points Test Advice given by Vetassess in the outcome letter of the skills assessment for the work experience?

Hope anyone has gone thru same process and/or can help me with my question.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

*update?*



jfperez05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have the following question regarding ENS 186 Direct Entry stream:
> 
> ...


Hello there, can I know what happened with your application? Thank you..


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

482 doesn't need skill assessment but 186 require a positive skill assessment, am I correct?


----------

